# Work offshore and live in america



## l359638 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi
This is just idea I have and was wondering if anybody knew how this would work. I work offshore in the North Sea and do a two week on three week off roster. I have an American girlfriend who I would like to visit on my off time. Is there a restriction on this by how many times I can visit? I've got a feeling it's 90 days in one calendar year.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's actually more like 90 days in any 180 day period - though that's a guideline and not a hard and fast rule. Safer to figure on no more than "half time" with that 90 days an absolute max over a six month period. But I know of folks who have had difficulties on entry when their visits get "too long and too regular" (definition of that depends on the officer at the desk when you arrive).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## l359638 (Nov 14, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> It's actually more like 90 days in any 180 day period - though that's a guideline and not a hard and fast rule. Safer to figure on no more than "half time" with that 90 days an absolute max over a six month period. But I know of folks who have had difficulties on entry when their visits get "too long and too regular" (definition of that depends on the officer at the desk when you arrive).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you for the info. I've just realised I have this thread in the wrong forum


----------

